# Spelling words correctly.



## Ronni (Sep 14, 2019)

It just took me 6 tries to spell "solemn" correctly.  Even without autocorrect, nothing I typed LOOKED right, y'know?  That ever happen to you when you're struggling to spell a word....it just doesn't look the way you believe it's supposed to?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2019)

All the time.  It just doesn't seem to register on the brain.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 14, 2019)

Dictionary.com is very helpful.


----------



## norman (Sep 14, 2019)

Once I was proud of my spelling ability then along came spell check, (I didn't need to know how to spell any more) then came word recognition (I didn't need to know how to type any more) then came voice recognition (for sure I don't need to know how to spell or type and it corrects grammar errors)  then there is Sweetie, now I don't have to think any more, but I still  get to pay when we go out.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes.   I start Googling those so it'll bring up the right word and spelling after a few letters. Sometimes mine are so off that Google can't figure it out.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 14, 2019)

I find myself misspelling words more as I age, so I keep a current copy of WordWeb on my system, and whenever I misspell a word, I go there for the correct spelling.  IMO, correct spelling, punctuation, and sentence structure are necessary for any meaningful communications.  There are posts, on the internet, which make me wonder what that person has been drinking.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Yes.   I start Googling those so it'll bring up the right word and spelling after a few letters. Sometimes mine are so off that Google can't figure it out.


Have that problem too ...    and  I don't like when Google decides what word I want,  and it isn't where I was going at all ...lol   ..  takes a couple tries to say,  NO Google,  let me do it my way! .. 
Also  auto correct  really does some strange things on my computer at times.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2019)

Don M. said:


> I find myself misspelling words more as I age, so *I keep a current copy of WordWeb on my system*, and whenever I misspell a word, I go there for the correct spelling.  IMO, correct spelling, punctuation, and sentence structure are necessary for any meaningful communications.  There are posts, on the internet, which make me wonder what that person has been drinking.



What a handy app that is, Don!  Just added it to my system.  Thanks for the tip.  

p.s. There are posts on SF that sometimes make me wonder what that person has been drinking. And if he/she is willing to share.


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 16, 2019)

Google and I have battles sometimes, because the US and UK spellings of some words are different. Google wants to give me the US spelling, but I live in the UK and use the spellings I learned as a boy.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> Google and I have battles sometimes, because the US and UK spellings of some words are different. Google wants to give me the US spelling, but I live in the UK and use the spellings I learned as a boy.



Maybe this will help ....  change your preferences in Google for your location.  .. https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/179386


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you, Bonnie, been there several times, but Google insists on US spelling.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> Thank you, Bonnie, been there several times, but Google insists on US spelling.



strange  ....


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2019)

* No i haye neber hat a broplem with smelling !*


----------



## Ronni (Sep 18, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> Google and I have battles sometimes, because the US and UK spellings of some words are different. Google wants to give me the US spelling, but I live in the UK and use the spellings I learned as a boy.


Even though I live in the US I’m an Aussie by birth so there are words that I had to learn a different spelling for after I moved here....color and colour being one of numerous examples. 

Don’t EVEN get me started on word meanings!!  I had so much trouble when I first moved here trying to figure out what folks were talking about!  Maybe I’ll start a thread about that....yeah, yeah I think I will.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 24, 2019)

My dictionary is the most-used book in my place. It's tucked under my settee so I can consult it any time. For some reason, and I would be interested to know if this happens to others, I have difficulty spelling when on a keyboard. When writing with pen and paper, the words flow easily but it could be because I have never learned to type.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

When on the computer, I am LOST without my Grammarly...

To get Grammarly, click here...


----------



## Keesha (Sep 24, 2019)

I’ve got spellcheck but sometimes it’s adds words that you really don’t want .... lol


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Spelling is no problem, it's typing that kills me.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 24, 2019)

Don M. said:


> I find myself misspelling words more as I age, so I keep a current copy of WordWeb on my system, and whenever I misspell a word, I go there for the correct spelling.  IMO, correct spelling, punctuation, and sentence structure are necessary for any meaningful communications.  There are posts, on the internet, which make me wonder what that person has been drinki
> 
> Don, I used to be concerned about words that didn't look right, as you say -try alternatives..., but there is solace in we know the spelling is
> incorrect.  As you point out, their are those that apparently do not know the how error laden their post are.
> ...


----------



## jujube (Sep 24, 2019)

Damn you, Spellcheck, you piece of shut!


----------



## jerry old (Sep 24, 2019)

Ronni said:


> It just took me 6 tries to spell "solemn" correctly.  Even without autocorrect, nothing I typed LOOKED right, y'know?  That ever happen to you when you're struggling to spell a word....it just doesn't look the way you believe it's supposed to?


Okay, Ronni, 'fess up,' someone in your household is used to be, or still is an *English Teacher,* come on, which one, both?
If the party taught literature, that is a bonus; grammar is another story.

If you want to make hear massed groans tell 9th graders, "Okay, were going to study poetry"


----------



## jerry old (Sep 24, 2019)

jujube said:


> Damn you, Spellcheck, you piece of shut.
> Don:
> See that is an example of the content of the level of education... of people on this site.  We know the difference.  Now is  the time for
> fun and to tweak the nose of those that demand compliance with standard English  ( Thanks jujube)
> ...


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 28, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Even though I live in the US I’m an Aussie by birth so there are words that I had to learn a different spelling for after I moved here....color and colour being one of numerous examples.
> 
> Don’t EVEN get me started on word meanings!!  I had so much trouble when I first moved here trying to figure out what folks were talking about!  Maybe I’ll start a thread about that....yeah, yeah I think I will.


Please do, that will be a fun subject


----------



## jerry old (Sep 28, 2019)

Go  Ronni, would be an interesting thread, In America you drive 800 miles-the people speak different,  have different folkways...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 28, 2019)

In the 60s, I went to a Catholic High school. We had one period where we could take what ever we wanted. Wow. 1 free period in 4 years. I wanted to take typing. The nuns told me that I couldn't. That was a female course. If I needed any typing my secretary would be doing all my typing. She hasn't shown up in 50 years. Now, all I have is this spell check thing.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 28, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> In the 60s, I went to a Catholic High school. We had one period where we could take what ever we wanted. Wow. 1 free period in 4 years. I wanted to take typing. The nuns told me that I couldn't. That was a female course. If I needed any typing my secretary would be doing all my typing. She hasn't shown up in 50 years. Now, all I have is this spell check thing.


Wow that takes  me back but that’s the way it was guys didn’t take home ec or typing. They took woodshop or car mechanics. But honestly I had no desire to take woodshop or car mechanics. I remember there was one guy who wanted to take the home ec class but he was a known masher and I think the reason he wanted to do it was to flirt with girls.  It is good that the students have the opportunity to take the classes that they are interested in nowadays.


----------

